# 1st attempt



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

It is a funny engine to detail to be honest. Not much to it other than plastic casing. I love the look of old engines...

Just some APC used to cut through the grime and protected with 303

Sorry there are no before shots. I wasnt that sure it was going to work tbh, just an experiment at first.








[/URL] photo (3) by blue_runner, on Flickr[/IMG]


photo (2) by blue_runner, on Flickr


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it me guys? I can't see the 'after' shots


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah sorry about that. pasted the link but it aint showing. ill be back


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

ok its not working. uploaded to Flickr then grabbed the link and pasted inside the


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Use the share button in flickr and just paste the BBcode here


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

got there in teh end. thanks vmlopes


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, now I see  A nice clean engine bay, very nice 

A real daft question now, what 303?


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yowfailed said:


> Ah, now I see  A nice clean engine bay, very nice
> 
> A real daft question now, what 303?


its a protectant for vinyls and rubbers which i use on the engine hoses and casings. its full name is Aerospace 303


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good... did you leave the 303 on there for a few hours?!?! 

:thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good but as Cuey said did you apply a fair bit and come back a few (4-6) hours later, I'd of just thought it would have darkened the covers a bit more

Yowfailed, this one http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/303-aerospace-protectant.html


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Looks good but as Cuey said did you apply a fair bit and come back a few (4-6) hours later, I'd of just thought it would have darkened the covers a bit more
> 
> Yowfailed, this one http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/303-aerospace-protectant.html


unfortunately i didnt, 30 mins tops whilst I was doing other little jobs in the garage. weekend at end of this month is set aside for a full correction detail :buffer:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks good for a first go


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks very good for a first go!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy mate :thumb:


----------

